# amazon sword sprouting



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

my amazon sword has one of those long things with a bunch of little plants on it. How do I get them off? Can I cut off the long ass sprout thing?(Stuff keeps getting stuck on it)
any help is appreciated.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Pictures would help bro cause I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is the natural way Sword plants 'reproduce'.

There's two things you can do:

1) leave it the way it is: eventually, the new plant becomes too heavy to keep floating around, and it will take root somewhere, still attached to the mother plant.

2) if the new plant has well-developed roots, you can cut it off, and plant it somewhere else.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I personally just cut it.

The one large enough and looks developed enough, I just cut it so it detaches from its mother, and put it in a smaller tank to nurish it bigger. Thats what I did, and I have 20 baby amazon swords.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 2) if the new plant has well-developed roots, you can cut it off, and plant it somewhere else.


 I second that!


----------

